# Tank on a budget.



## wazuck (20 Jun 2012)

I'm starting this now so I have to finish it. Basically I'm going to try set up a fully planted tank for as little money as possible, mainly to see what can be done. It may take a while to get going but we shall see. It will be low tech as there is no way I'll be using a full co2 kit on a budget unless I find a regulator for £1 and steal an FE  im going to have to start searching eBay, recycling centres and car boots for the tank and build from there. I'll include any places I buy from and the prices on here. Anyone that wants to be part of this please feel free to offer any equipment or plants up. Thanks


----------



## rolexbene (20 Jun 2012)

I got my tank for between £5-£10 (cant remember) from Newton Abbot recycling center near you their were about 10 to choose from, think someone told me that it was a bit rubbish(No pun intended) at the mo due to having a clear out/restock....


----------



## wazuck (20 Jun 2012)

Yeah I'm going to try get out there soon. I've seen a clean looking clearseal that's 30x20x20 that I can get for £10 or the P@H 14l cube that I may be able to get on the cheap. If I get the cube then the lights sorted. How's the optiwhite?


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Jun 2012)

I managed to pick up 2 60cm clearseals on ebay for a pound!


----------



## wazuck (21 Jun 2012)

It wouldnt be a cheap tank if I got a 60cm, my Arcadia 2x24w luminaire would have to go on one of them  but then what do we define as cheap in the planted hobby? A complete setup for under £100? A low tech nano would hit that easily. With shrimp  P@H 14ltr cube, substrate, wood, rock and plants would come well under budget with room for ferts and easycarbo and shrimp. But going bigger could be more expensive, 4ft tank £25, tesco cat litter, filter, heater, light and an eBay purchase of value plants would come in under £200 for sure.


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Jun 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> It wouldnt be a cheap tank if I got a 60cm, my Arcadia 2x24w luminaire would have to go on one of them  but then what do we define as cheap in the planted hobby? A complete setup for under £100? A low tech nano would hit that easily. With shrimp  P@H 14ltr cube, substrate, wood, rock and plants would come well under budget with room for ferts and easycarbo and shrimp. But going bigger could be more expensive, 4ft tank £25, tesco cat litter, filter, heater, light and an eBay purchase of value plants would come in under £200 for sure.



If you're close enough your welcome to one  .
My 4ft cost break down apporx prices.
Tank,Luminare, Heater and Filter £200
John Innes No3 £4
10kg Play Sand £4
25kg Unipac Samoa £20
Hardscape £0 (free from local quarry)
Plants 60Euro At Vivarium Show
Fish (I'll come back to this later when I've got a bit more time to work it out)


----------



## wazuck (22 Jun 2012)

Well a friends moving away so I'm going to get my arc pod back soon. Tank sorted, with equipment and light timer. Got spare substrate, just need plants and hardscape. Also got in contact with a company and am awaiting a quote on a mini m + stand replica  already have externals and lily pipes, external heater and AS powder. So two tanks could be in the works.


----------



## sr20det (2 Jul 2012)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=22241

and 

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=22254

if your interested bud. If only you were local, could collect


----------



## hinch (2 Jul 2012)

I've just done exactly this fully planted tank for £76 quid 
I just haven't written up the blog post about the planting side of things yet but I did upload some pictures of the process.

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=22136

As of yesterday I added CO2 to the system too whole co2 setup cost about £50


----------



## wazuck (4 Jul 2012)

That's a good start!! I've got my tank which cost nothing with light and filter and heater. Got some substrate spare so its just timer, plants etc..


----------

